# Jorma Hynninen



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

I have changed my allegiance from D Fischer-Dieskau to Jorma Hynninen lately. . . both his Winterreise & the songs by Sibelius are the most moving, intense renditions I have ever encountered. Vocally, he is, to my ears, the perfect baritone. 

Any admirers of his work here?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks so much for this! My admiration for Hynninen's voice and art are boundless. A strong lyric baritone with a superb technique and a clean, vibrant, dusky, masculine tone, he is extremely versatile, outstanding in both opera and song. Born in 1941, he's had a long and illustrious career as a singer/actor and as an ambassador for Finnish music, has premiered a great many works by 20th-century Finnish composers, and is featured on numerous recordings of works by Sibelius, Sallinen and others (many on Scandinavian labels). If you're unfamiliar with his work you owe it to yourself to correct that situation right now!

Merikanto: 




Schubert: 




Sibelius: 




Mahler: 




Verdi:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

For Jorma Hynninen's singing and acting in a Finnish opera, here is an excellent Finnish film of Leevi Madetoja's _Pohjalaisia_ ("The Ostrobothnians"), in four parts on YouTube.





















Unfortunately there are no subtitles, but Wiki offers a synopsis: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ostrobothnians


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

A name from my past too often forgotten but a simply magnificent voice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> A name from my past too often forgotten but a simply magnificent voice.


I do think his recording reputation has a lot of ( manly) strange things.
Not the "great "opera's who are all that familiar.


----------



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

Thank you, Woodduck,  I have been unable to find these videos,perhaps my Slimjet browser is at fault! 

I heard that J H's wife passed away recently. . . Deepest sympathy to his family.

(PS: Am learning Finnish just so I can appreciate this opera)


----------



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

How intriguing, Pugg, what do you mean, if I may ask?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kirolak said:


> How intriguing, Pugg, what do you mean, if I may ask?


Like all those disc on Finlandia with "Northern music," not exactly lightweight stuff for everybody's taste.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

I've been a huge fan since buying his first Winterreise recording (the one on Fuga LP, not the later one that's been issued on CD) based on a Fanfare review, followed by a live concert of Schumann and Sibelius a few weeks later in Boston. A great singer - my favorite recording of his is the orchestrated Sibelius Songs on BIS, shared with Marianne Haggander.


----------

